# DC-Haunters!



## NecroBones (Oct 1, 2005)

We've created a yahoogroup for the DC-area home-haunters who would like to share ideas and do some prop building projects and whatever else comes to mind! It's open to all DC/VA/MD home haunters. Non-commercial, just sharing ideas and fun.

Come take a look!

http://halloween.necrobones.com/dc-haunters.html

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dc-haunters/


----------

